# Tipping in London



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm trying to figure out what is standard for tipping in London. We'll be staying at The Landmark so there will plenty of opportunities to palm bills (if this is the acceptable standard)...What say you my English friends (and others with experience)? Bell boys? Servers? Housekeeping? Taxi Drivers? Misc. For the hotel...Do you tip everyone individually on the spot or as a group at the end of your stay?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tipping is a virulent practice spreading to areas that frankly should be excluded, I do not endorse the gratuity except in restaurants, barber shops and taxis.

Restaurants 15% if (and only if) the food _and _service were first rate. If I give a small tip then it is meant as a clear insult.

Barbers and taxis - I tend to give them the nearest note above the cost and tell them to keep the change.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

In the hotel, it's generally better to tip individually I think, rather than at the end.

In restaurants, always give the tip in cash, rather than by card. Shaver is clearly a more generous fellow than me - I normally allow 10%.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Langham said:


> In the hotel, it's generally better to tip individually I think, rather than at the end.
> 
> In restaurants, always give the tip in cash, rather than by card. Shaver is clearly a more generous fellow than me - I normally allow 10%.


I agree in nearly every respect. I'm clearly not as generous as Shaver financially or spiritually, I'm not sure about emotionally.... I always tip in cash, never by card. As far as tipping in a hotel is concerned, I've never done that; perhaps I've never been to a hotel where a tip would be expected.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I am not sure how you guys "tip" in London. But, in Alabama, we do it a little differently. First, tipping in Alabama is free! That's right. No figuring out high falutin percentages, just simple tipping. All you have to do is sneak up on an unsuspecting bovine (mind you, I can't stress enough that the cow be unaware of your intentions), then apply direct pressure to the side of the cow and, VOILA, the cow is tipped!!


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks gents. Your advice puts me a bit closer to figuring out a bit of the ole politesse before the trip. Any thought as to bellboys? Straight £5? £2 a bag?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ I never allow staff to carry my luggage - I can manage it myself quite happily. Merely decline the service whenever offered - it's a shakedown.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ For a family? A fiver.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

drlivingston said:


> I am not sure how you guys "tip" in London. But, in Alabama, we do it a little differently. First, tipping in Alabama is free! That's right. No figuring out high falutin percentages, just simple tipping. All you have to do is sneak up on an unsuspecting bovine (mind you, I can't stress enough that the cow be unaware of your intentions), then apply direct pressure to the side of the cow and, VOILA, the cow is tipped!!


Having been raised in a suburban setting I always wondered if this was one of those urban myths or if people actually went out and pushed over cows. May I ask what the amusement is? I once heard that the cows would chase you but everytime I've been on a real ranch with cows in field they tend to run from humans versus showing any sign aggressiveness.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Langham said:


> ^^ For a family? A fiver.


Sounds reasonable. Better than the tenner I assumed. I am indeed going with my wife & 2 children (ages 2&6)


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaver said:


> ^ I never allow staff to carry my luggage - I can manage it myself quite happily. Merely decline the service whenever offered - it's a shakedown.


As a single voyager, carrying a single bag, I'd tend to agree. My baggage this time will include 2 kids, a wife, & 3-4 suitcases. We should also keep in mind that I'm an AAAC member and tend to pack more compared to less. As such, I am usually quite happy to hand off the heavy work.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Another reason (lest one were required) to abstain from marriage and children. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

When I stay somewhere where my bags are sent to my room, I tip 5CDN for each bag. That's about 2 GBP. If somebody brings ice, or food, or if I use the concierge, I'll tip on top of that. Generally 5 bucks for ice or room service and more if the concierge gets me into a restaurant or gets me on the list at a club.

I remember being in Vegas and my group had all their bags sent to the rooms, no choice, that's just how they did it. In such a situation, a two dollar tip is sufficient per bag.

I generally only tip doormen if they stand outside in cold weather to get me a towncar. If they are merely calling a cab, it's part of their job. If they arrange for a taxi van or multiple cabs (as when traveling in a large group) they get a tip but not from the entire group, rather from the group leaders.

C.


----------

